# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  آموزش گام به گام SharePoint 2013-2010  بخش سوم

## mehdin69

سلام دوستان از این به بعد سعی میشه هفته ای 2 مرتبه توضیحاتی در مورد شیرپوینت بدم :)
خب شاید اولین چیزی که باید بلد باشیم اجزای سایت ها در شیرپوینت هست
پس به ترتیب شروع می کنیم کار کردن :)
اولین چیزی که توی همه سایت ها در شیرپوینت داریم List هست 
*List* یه چیزی مثل جدول توی دیتابیس هست یعنی دقیقاً کار همون رو انجام میده... البته تفاوت هایی دارن که اگه خواستین براتون کاملاً تشریح می کنم
*Library* این هم یه قسمتی از سایت هست که برای ذخیره داکیومنت و اسناد و فایل ها ازش استفاده میکنیم
بعداً با این بخش بطور کامل کار واهیم کرد...
*WorkFlow* یا همون جریان کاری هست ... مثلاً توی یک اداره هستید و شما به عنوان یه کارمند می خواهید یه نامه رو بدید به ترتیب به معاون اداره و رئیس اداره تایید کنند و نامه رو بگیرید با این بخش این کار رو انجام میدیم و می تونیم نامه رو بدیم به معاون و در صورتی که معاون تایید کرد نامه برسه به دست مدیر در غیر این صورت نامه برگردد به خودمون به این روند می گن WorkFlow که بعداً کاملاً باهاش آشنا می شیم.
*Recycle Bin* این بخش به شما یه امکانی رو میده که مثل ویندوز فایل ها و بخش های پاک شده رو برگردونید.
خب بریم سر اصل مطلب ...
ساختن سایت در شیرپوینت
اگه یه برنامه نویس باشید و از دنیای برنامه نویسی اومده باشید و مطالب من رو می خونین حتماً میدونین ساخت یه وبلاگ بصورت کاملاً مجهز چقدر دردسر داره و چقدر وقت صرفش باید کرد
اینجا می خوایم با چند تا کلیک اولین وب سایت خودمون رو که بهش می گیم وبلاگ بسازیم
مرحله اول :
خب بریم توی منوی Action  از بالا سمت راست مطابق شکل زیر روی New Site  کلیک کنیم 
1.png
حالا مطابق شکل زیر روی Blog کلیک کنیم و از سمت راست More Option  رو بزنیم
2.png
حالا باز هم مطابق شکل زیر گزینه های موجود رو به دلخواه خودمون پر می کنیم.
3.png
اینم از وبلاگی که ساختیم
4.png

ادامه دارد

----------


## mehdin69

ولی هنوز مونده به نظرتون نباید مطالب و کامنت های سایت رو مدیریت کنیم؟
اینم از مدیریت مطالب و کامنت های سایت
4.png
5.png
6.png
7.png
8.png
نظرتون در مورد این شیوه آموزش؟؟؟
امیدوارم موثر بوده باشه...

----------


## Arash_janusV3

درود بر شما
شیوه ی خوبی هستش
ولی اگر تصویری باشه وقت خودتون رو کمتر خواهد گرفت 
مثلا اگر با نرم افزار camtasia کار کرده باشید می تونید به راحتی همین کارهایی که در اینجا انجام می دید
در تصویربرداری هم انجام بدید و قطعا استقبال بیشتری خواهد شد
البته خودتون هم کمتر اذیت می شید الان با این وضعیت یک سری توضیحات دادید که خوب زمان بر هستش 
هم از نظر تایپ و هم گذاشتن تصاویر و حتی اصلاح کردن تصاویر .
فرض کنیم برای این آموزشی که در اینجا زحمتشو کشیدید نیم ساعت یا یک ساعت زمان برده باشه
خوب اگر همین مقدار زمان رو برای تصویری بگذارید تبدیل می شه به نیم ساعت آموزش 
دیگه خودتون مقایسه کنید که چه حجمی رو می تونید آموزش بدید
مثلا در حین انجام ساخت سایت معایب ، محاسن ، روش ها ، کاربردها ، مثالها و ... هم می تونید بگید
در هر صورت زحمات شما قابل قدرانی ست.
موفق باشید

----------


## mehdin69

من اگه تو آموزش های قبل نگاه کرده باشید دقیقاً همین کار رو گفتم دارم میکنم ولی سایت اجازه آپلود به من نداد و منم وقت این رو نداشتم که تیکه تیکه فیلم بگیرم و بذارم و یا فیلم رو ادیت کنم
مطمئناً اونجوری منم راحت ترم :)
مرسی از نظرتون

----------


## Arash_janusV3

با نرم افزار rar به راحتی می تونید فایلتون رو به قسمت های 400 کیلو بایتی تبدیل کنید
زمان بر هم نیست

----------


## mehdin69

شاید برا شما نباشه اما برا من خیلی زمان بر هست که همینطور بیام بزنم آپلود 
سری بعد توی pdf مینویسم که خوندنش براتون بهتر باشه

----------


## portable

بعضی نرم افزار ها هستن که فیلم فشرده میگیرن  یه ربع آموزش میشه چیزی حدود 350 کیلو بایت.   *  البته انتخاب با خودتان است. *

----------

